# Very Manly



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It's a good thing that Duncan is very secure in his manhood. Otherwise, I don't think he'd be as happy about his hair pulled up in a pony tail.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

You get the idea!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh and he is sooooo cute with his ponytail!! I love Duncan! I have never heard of Black Russian Terriers until I came here and saw him, but he is such a cutie!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Um, actually? He looks a little pissed... :biggrin:

I think this is one of those pictures you will have to pull out to show his girlfriends when he starts dating. Hahaha!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG too cute! What a hoot!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats pretty cute LOL

Nothin' wrong with a guy wanting to look fashionable...why do you think Jon dyes his hair all different colors?! :tongue:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
So flippin adorable...err I mean Handsome!!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I love it. See, I knew poodles were not the only ones wearing an updo!!!
BTW, is that the back of the couch that his head is now even with?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments for Duncan. I told him you all thought he was so handsome....pony tail and all. :biggrin:

Jon-Duncan can also sport a mowhawk. I'll have to post some pics. of that too. However, I don't think his looks as good as yours, but I don't tell him that. :tongue:

redspoo- Yup...Duncan is sitting in the picture (he's actually a bit hunched over too) with his back up against the couch. Updo's and no shedding....only a few of the many things that make spoos and BRT's great. :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Just tell him the hippie look is back.

Nice lookin' dog ya got there.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

That is awesome! I love his expression.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

cute dog! U could def do a top-knot on my poodle any day!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

That is too funny! :biggrin:


----------

